# [OFF]Gérer les droits sur un serveur mutualisé [Résolu]

## gbetous

Bonjour !

J'ai un serveur dédié pour mon bonheur et quelques applications web, et au passage je vais commencer à héberger quelques copaings (*).

Je cherche à mettre en place une politique de droits d'accès, et je me casse un peu les dents, alors que je reste persuadé que ce soucis, tout le monde dans mon cas l'a déjà eu  :Very Happy: 

L'idée c'est que :

- chaque utilisateur ait un répertoire perso => facile, /home, rwx sur le owner, rien sur le reste... facile.

- chaque utilisateur ait un répertoire dans /var/www. Je voudrais qu'on puisse pas aller farfouiller dans le répertoire du voisin (c'est la moindre des choses), mais bien sur que Apache ait les droits en lecture partout, pour pouvoir servir le site.

Et là, je cale.

C'est pourtant con, mais je trouve pas de solution satisfaisante, ou chacun puisse facilement déposer des fichiers en ftp et/ou ssh, que les droits de ces fichiers permettent apache de lire, mais pas les autres copaings (*).

Merci !

(*) Oui, à Toulouse, on dit des copaings.

----------

## guilc

Ton amie est l'ACL !

déjà, mount -o remount,acl /var (ou équivalent), et le mettre dans le fstab

Puis un truc dans le genre, par utilisateur :

```
mkdir /var/www/copaing1

mkdir /var/www/copaing2

setfacl -m u:copaing1:rwx,u:apache:rwx,d:u:copaing1:rwx,d:u:apache:rwx,g::---,d:g::---,o::---,d:o::---,m::rwx,d:m::rwX /var/www/copaing1

setfacl -m u:copaing2:rwx,u:apache:rwx,d:u:copaing2:rwx,d:u:apache:rwx,g::---,d:g::---,o::---,d:o::---,m::rwx,d:m::rwX /var/www/copaing2
```

Ou avec le groupe apache (ainsi un user dans le groupe apache pourra aller dans tous les dossiers par exemple) :

```
mkdir /var/www/copaing1

mkdir /var/www/copaing2

setfacl -m u:copaing1:rwx,d:u:copaing1:rwx,g:apache:rwx,d:g:apache:rwx,g::---,d:g::---,o::---,d:o::---,m::rwx,d:m::rwX /var/www/copaing1

setfacl -m u:copaing2:rwx,d:u:copaing2:rwx,g:apache:rwx,d:g:apache:rwx,g::---,d:g::---,o::---,d:o::---,m::rwx,d:m::rwX /var/www/copaing2
```

Grâce aux acl commençant par "d", tous les fichiers créés dedans conserveront la même logique.

PS: je confirme, dans le sud-est on dit aussi copaing

----------

## gbetous

Je mets un poil de temps à répondre, mais c'est bon, j'ai essayé et adopté les ACL !

Merci pour le tuyau, c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait   :Wink: 

----------

